# This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X9



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 23, 2017)

```
<p><strong>EOS 200D / Rebel SL2 / Kiss X9 Specifications (Google Translated)</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Color: Black · White · Silver</li>
<li>Number of pixels: 24.2 million pixels</li>
<li>Continuous shooting performance: 5 frames / sec</li>
<li>Rear liquid crystal: 3.0 type vari-angle angle liquid crystal, touch panel</li>
<li>Battery: LP-E 17</li>
<li>Size: <span class="ffifty">122.4 x 92.6 x 69.8 mm</span></li>
<li><span class="ffifty">Weight: 453 g</span></li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-30110 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_1-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_1-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_1-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_1-1-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_1-1-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_1-1.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_2-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_2-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_2-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_2-1-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_2-1-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_2-1.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon-1-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon-1-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon-1.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_3-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_3-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_3-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_3-1-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_3-1-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_3-1.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_4-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_4-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_4-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_4-1-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_4-1-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_4-1.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_5.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_5-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_5-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_5-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_5-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_5.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

100D > 200D 

Where will they go next with that sequence?

Ah yes, this is the end of the line


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

250D > 260D > etc.


----------



## magarity (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Excellent; I need a new lightweight camera and I have a trip to Asia lined up for next spring. Think I'll get me one with the 200D badge instead of SL2.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Holy balls -- _they got a tilty-flippy on a tiny SL# body?!
_
Was that expected? Presume that means DPAF is onboard as well.

- A


----------



## michi (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

I have an SL1 with a EF-S 15-85 and it's a fantastic vacation combo. Pretty sure I'll get the SL2 if the price comes down enough. Do we know anything about price yet?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Happy about the flip LCD but i was hoping they will improve that flimsy 4 way controller.


----------



## eha (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

I was really expecting it to be called the 110D! :


----------



## applecider (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Now leak us the AF specifications, I'm hoping for some f8 cross types in double digit quantities (hoping not expecting). That would allow for use with an EF L 100-400mm ii and a 1.4 extender, and thus qualify the camera as a nice back up or good primary for hiking. An effectice 900mm focal length in your pocket is sure to be a hit. Hey the 50-250 stm is a great back pack filler, lighter than a water bottle.


----------



## transpo1 (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



ahsanford said:


> Holy balls -- _they got a tilty-flippy on a tiny SL# body?!
> _
> Was that expected? Presume that means DPAF is onboard as well.
> 
> - A



Is there expected to be DPAF?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



transpo1 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Holy balls -- _they got a tilty-flippy on a tiny SL# body?!
> ...



Yes, it will almost certainly be on all new Canon DSLR's.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Looks yummy!

I see they've changed the position of the shutter release button slightly. 
This was something I liked very much with the 100D/SL1. 
For my hands it had a better position than any other xxxD/Rebel although the camera was much smaller.

Need to have some hands on to check how this feels now.

Now let's hope for a fair pricing. I feat it'll be too expensive at the start for my rationalism. 


Edit:
Looking at the grip it looks bigger and the groove deeper. 
Would like to have a bottom view to see if they've changed the orientation of the battery.
Also nice they've changed the type of battery. So almost 20 % more energy.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



ahsanford said:


> Holy balls -- _they got a tilty-flippy on a tiny SL# body?!
> _
> Was that expected? Presume that means DPAF is onboard as well.
> 
> - A



Someone made noise about it earlier this week - I was surprised, because the first certification I saw here made no mention of it, while the 6D2's did. Yeah, it's a huge boost.

No word on AF though?


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



applecider said:


> Now leak us the AF specifications, I'm hoping for some f8 cross types in double digit quantities (hoping not expecting).



one rumor suggested the same AF as the T7i / T7s systems. it won't be better than that anyways.

http://tinyurl.com/y8p8xhdo


----------



## Etienne (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



ahsanford said:


> Holy balls -- _they got a tilty-flippy on a tiny SL# body?!
> _
> Was that expected? Presume that means DPAF is onboard as well.
> 
> - A



That is a surprise. Vari-angle touch screen, smaller, lighter, and probably cheaper than the T7i. This may be interesting so long as IQ and video is similar to T7i (probably the same sensor)


----------



## DaveN (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

As a happy SL1 owner, I'm almost entirely pleased with the specs and layout. Bumping up from 4 fps to 5 fps is nice, as is adding 1080p with 60 fps and a flip swivel screen. I see most of the extra width (122.4 mm vs. 117 on the SL1) is in the hand grip, which is now open all the way up the grip area. I also like the separation of the OFF-ON-Video switch from the mode dial. My only slight grumble is they will now use the LP-E 17 battery, instead of the LP-E 12 that the SL1 and M series uses. But considering that bumps the power rating from 875 mAh to 1040 mAh, that's a good thing, especially for current Rebel owners already using the LP-E 17. It looks like a nice upgrade for SL1 owners!


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Etienne said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Holy balls -- _they got a tilty-flippy on a tiny SL# body?!
> ...



it won't be cheaper. the SL1 was originally a pretty pricy camera at 799 body + 18-55


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



DaveN said:


> As a happy SL1 owner, I'm almost entirely pleased with the specs and layout. Bumping up from 4 fps to 5 fps is nice, as is adding 1080p with 60 fps and a flip swivel screen. I see most of the extra width (122.4 mm vs. 117 on the SL1) is in the hand grip, which is now open all the way up the grip area. I also like the separation of the OFF-ON-Video switch from the mode dial. My only slight grumble is they will now use the LP-E 17 battery, instead of the LP-E 12 that the SL1 and M series uses. But considering that bumps the power rating from 875 mAh to 1040 mAh, that's a good thing, especially for current Rebel owners already using the LP-E 17. It looks like a nice upgrade for SL1 owners!



actually the M3 through M5 use the LP-E17


----------



## DaveN (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

I stand corrected. B&H listed the LP-E 12 for the M series, but that was probably the original M and M2. More power is good!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Yes I'll be in for one of these, having sold my M3 after my flirtation with the futuristic mirrorless systems have left me feeling somewhat cheated. 

So the rumours of it being smaller than the 100D were wrong, it is in fact a smidgen larger and heavier. Looking at the pictures I find the top command dial interesting, it looks better stuff than the horrible rough plastic wheels on the other Rebels. I hope this, along with the weight, may be signs that the tangeable quality of the body is improved.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Comparison of dimensions:

100D/SL1:
Size: 116,8 x 90,7 x 69,4 mm
Weight: 407 g

200D/SL2:
Size: 122.4 x 92.6 x 69.8 mm
Weight: 453 g

Some 5 % wider, 2 % higher, almost the same depth.
8 % more volume and almost 12 % havier.

So not smaller and lighter but slightly bigger and heavier.
Therefor you'll get a vari-angle screen and a bigger battery. 
Fair deal IMO.


----------



## Etienne (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



rrcphoto said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Ok, in which case I'd opt for the T7i, which is already quite light weight, unless there's some other advantage of the SL2


----------



## wildwalker (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

NO 4K! Canon is *******!!!!

Oh wait, this isn't the 6DMk2 forum, oops.

It looks like a decent body. As someone already mentioned though, what will Canon do with their numbering in the coming years.

I have a Canon 300D, 30D, 550D, 700D and a 5DMk2. I can see the 300D being in trouble 

Canons 1st DSLRs (that I can remember) were the d30 and d60 (sounds very Nikon doesn't it).

Perhaps they can start to use a different moniker to the 'd'?

Canon 300DX (oh no, that sounds familiar to)

Will we see the 80.1D Next 

Alan.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Etienne said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



Just size really.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



wildwalker said:


> NO 4K! Canon is *******!!!!



And no dual card slots! This camera is worthless!

Hah!

Seriously, very, very interesting, especially in light of the new Tamron super-zoom and the new Sigma 400mm "C" zoom. A very light setup for hiking. Checks a lot of boxes for me: compact size, great sensor, likely improved autofocus, flip screen, touch screen, wifi, optical view finder. Plus it's really cute!

This is a great alternative for those of us who would like a compact camera but don't care for mirrorless.


----------



## bereninga (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



wildwalker said:


> NO 4K! Canon is *******!!!!
> 
> Oh wait, this isn't the 6DMk2 forum, oops.





unfocused said:


> And no dual card slots! This camera is worthless!



LOLOLOL


----------



## countofmc95 (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

WAY back in 2013 ;D, I was shooting with a 6D and an SL1. SL1 for small travel, 6D for everything else. My G.A.S. has taken me in many different paths since then, right now I'm shooting with Nikon.

I like what I see with the 6DII and the SL2 that I think I will go back to that combo. Ultimately I think those 2 cameras' predecessors were perfect for all my usage.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

I'm too spoiled by AFMA to buy a camera without it now. Which means mirrorless to go small, I know. Maybe in a few more generations, Canon will catch up with FUJISONYOLYMPUS in that line? :

Seriously, is it that much smaller than the 80D to trade away features?


----------



## DaveN (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Maximilian said:


> Comparison of dimensions:
> 
> 100D/SL1:
> Size: 116,8 x 90,7 x 69,4 mm
> ...



Exactly my thoughts. Some might say the T7i is small and light enough, but that comes in as follows:
Size: 131.0 x 99.9 x 76.2mm
Weight: 532 g

For me, that 79 g (3 ounces) and 8.6 x 7.3 x 6.4 mm in size difference makes the SL2 a full level smaller than a T7i, which is a full level smaller than an 80D.

The great news here, is that Canon will now have a wide selection of bodies in varying sizes, all with the better 24 MP sensor and the latest Digic processors for noise control. Throw in the upgraded AF systems over earlier generations, and everyone should find what they want. My choice is an SL2, YMMV.


----------



## TeT (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



blackcoffee17 said:


> Happy about the flip LCD but i was hoping they will improve that flimsy 4 way controller.



Use your pinky; a la Dr Evil...


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Sporgon said:


> Yes I'll be in for one of these, having sold my M3 after my flirtation with the futuristic mirrorless systems have left me feeling somewhat cheated.
> 
> So the rumours of it being smaller than the 100D were wrong, it is in fact a smidgen larger and heavier. Looking at the pictures I find the top command dial interesting, it looks better stuff than the horrible rough plastic wheels on the other Rebels. I hope this, along with the weight, may be signs that the tangeable quality of the body is improved.



You are correct -- the SL2 is bigger, though always take my scaling method below (the hotshoe is my fiducial marker of choice) with a grain of salt. 

Besides the tilty-flippy, the grip changes stand out. I'm not going to add a recent Rebel or XXXXD grip size to that picture, but I'm wondering how close it might be.

- A


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



rrcphoto said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > Now leak us the AF specifications, I'm hoping for some f8 cross types in double digit quantities (hoping not expecting).
> ...



I would be thrilled with that. Forty-five points and even one of them f/8? Sign me up.


----------



## scrup (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

looks like a fat M5


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



michi said:


> I have an SL1 with a EF-S 15-85 and it's a fantastic vacation combo. Pretty sure I'll get the SL2 if the price comes down enough. Do we know anything about price yet?



The 15-85 was a great "cover a little bit of everything" lens when I owned it. However, it was not a terribly small lens. I'd think that would just not balance well on this small of a camera.


----------



## scrup (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



jolyonralph said:


> 100D > 200D
> 
> Where will they go next with that sequence?
> 
> Ah yes, this is the end of the line



They will go back to the 300D

The 300D was the smallest DSLR when it was released as well so it will go full circle.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



YuengLinger said:


> I'm too spoiled by AFMA to buy a camera without it now. Which means mirrorless to go small, I know. Maybe in a few more generations, Canon will catch up with FUJISONYOLYMPUS in that line? :
> 
> Seriously, is it that much smaller than the 80D to trade away features?



I tend to agree. If I want small/light/travel (and especially at a crop size sensor) I think that today mirrorless is the way to go. Also, Canon's EF-S lens lineup leaves a bit to be desired (lack of wide angle primes is a huge gap).

I shoot too much fast glass to lose AFMA as well at this point in my photography life.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Probably shoots uncompressed uncropped 4K.


----------



## LesC (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Now if only they could squeeze in GPS too


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Luds34 said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > I'm too spoiled by AFMA to buy a camera without it now. Which means mirrorless to go small, I know. Maybe in a few more generations, Canon will catch up with FUJISONYOLYMPUS in that line? :
> ...



+1

Small DOF / large aperture needs --> how do I hold that weight with a dainty grip --> get a bigger rig with a chunkier grip.

For that reason, as capable as this rig might turn out to be, this is a backup / travel / hiking camera to me. It may be gold for travel folks, vloggers, non-camera-owning folks scared of how 'big' Rebels are, etc. as a primary rig, but for so many other realms of photography, I just think it would handcuff too many users.

I'm sure it will sell well, don't get me wrong. I just don't see avid photographers retiring their 80D, 7D2 or 6D1 and using an SL1 or SL2 as a primary daily driver.

- A


----------



## Woody (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

If it offers 45 AF points, I'll be lining up to get myself one of these. 

Stiil hoping for an EF-S 30mm f/1.8 to be released soon


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



LesC said:


> Now if only they could squeeze in GPS too



it will have BLE so you can connect your phone GPS up to it.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Luds34 said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > I'm too spoiled by AFMA to buy a camera without it now. Which means mirrorless to go small, I know. Maybe in a few more generations, Canon will catch up with FUJISONYOLYMPUS in that line? :
> ...



This isn't made for fast glass - this is made for the 18-135 STM and sitting in the center console of your car for opportunistic shots. Or whatever. And some of us aren't impressed with (at least current) EVFs or LV. I'll use my fast glass with my 5D3.


----------



## michi (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Luds34 said:


> The 15-85 was a great "cover a little bit of everything" lens when I owned it. However, it was not a terribly small lens. I'd think that would just not balance well on this small of a camera.



You're right, it's definitely not a small lens. And yes, it defeats the purpose of the small SL1 body a little. On the other hand, it saves me dragging around possibly two lenses, and as my other camera is a 5DIV with grip and L lenses, it's still relatively light and small to me. Is there anything in that zoom range-ish that is smaller and decent quality?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Compared to crippled crap 6D mk II this camera looks far more interesting.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



LonelyBoy said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



Are you speaking from experience or just keyboard warrioring it at this point? Because once you throw in the 18-135 you have basically nullified the existence of this camera as a Rebel is hardly any bigger and is small compared to that large zoom lens. A few years ago I captured a nice long weekend in NYC with a T4i and an 18-135. It was a great kit. But I can assure you at no point did I ever feel that "only if" the camera was smaller "I'd be good".

A bit of a rhetorical question, but I have to ask how often some of you shoot what you preach. If the point of the SL1/SL2 is ultimate small form factor then attaching a large zoom lens has completely defeated that purpose. You pair the "ultimate smallest DSLR" with equally fitting/balancing lenses... aka primes.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



michi said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > The 15-85 was a great "cover a little bit of everything" lens when I owned it. However, it was not a terribly small lens. I'd think that would just not balance well on this small of a camera.
> ...



+1 and I hear ya.

I rarely used the lens as most trips I enjoyed the flexibility to pack a number of lenses that did what they did "best". However I used the 15-85 on a handful of occasions with both a T2i and 70D in which I was going for max versatility with smallest possible kit, aka one lens. 

In short, the 15-85 probably doesn't balance all that great on an SL body, however that is about as good as one can get maximizing IQ (crop sensor is pretty awesome) in a small kit while allowing maximum flexibility in focal length.


----------



## exterrestris (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Luds34 said:


> michi said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



I loved my 15-85 (and had the 17-85 before it until it broke) and used it as my standard everyday lens on my 700D, but I've recently replaced it with the Sigma 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 - had a chance to play with one and almost immediately decided to get it after feeling how much lighter and smaller it was than the 15-85. The slight speed gain didn't hurt either (the reduced zoom range is mildly annoying, but with the weight saving I can live with it). Haven't used it with my 100D yet - typically use a 18-135 when I'm carrying that - but it would definitely make a great small combo.


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Given that it has a flip screen and is only 5mm wider and 1mm taller, I am incredibly impressed with this design.

The new Mode Wheel looks fantastic. I wouldn't be surprised if the flat imbedded Mode Wheel becomes standard on all Rebels from here on.


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



ahsanford said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



Back around 2013 I had a 5D2 for nearly a year, eventually giving it up to use the 1100D permanently (yes I'm still shooting 12MP, IQ from the 400f5.6 is geting sandbagged so badly by that sensor).
Even shooting BIF (especially shooting BIF), I couldn't see any justification for owning the larger (cumbersome) body. The 5D had faster AF, yes, but even the weakest Rebel on the market at the time was (is) quite competent with a 400f5.6.
For me, this SL2 is practically going to feel like getting a 1D.


----------



## Pippan (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Luds34 said:


> You pair the "ultimate smallest DSLR" with equally fitting/balancing lenses... aka primes.


aka pancakes ...


----------



## sanj (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



rrcphoto said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Please if you can guide me on the advantages of T7i over SL2 pls. I am thinking of getting a crop camera and wondering which one.


----------



## pwp (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

The tiny array of AF points on the SL1 was the primary reason for selling mine. It was a primarily a travel body for a couple of trips into South East Asia which involved a lot of trekking. Accustomed to 1-Series and 5DIII/IV the AF was just too frustrating. It reminded me of my prehistoric 20D. But if this baby has 45AF points with a healthy dose of cross-type goodness I'll likely dive into Lilliputian SL land again. 

-pw


----------



## Berowne (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

This is a nice little camera. I like Canons rather conservative Design concept. Nothing changed considerably compared to my old 550D, one would feel at once familiar with this Body, but have surely a lot of technical improvements. Well done ******* Canon!


----------



## awair (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Pippan said:


> aka pancakes ...



I use my 100D for travel, coupled with the EF-S 24/2.8, it's the perfect lightweight combo, but I'll sometimes travel with one other lens (typically 135/2). Having only taken the 1DX away a couple of times, I don't think this is an option to repeat for an enjoyable family holiday.

I'm looking forward to the 200D, only for the AF points. Anything that makes it bigger, detracts from the whole purpose of having this camera (type).

Having previously owned the 6D (twice), I'll, wait for the reviews and, probably go back to using this.

I will have to sell my vast range of EF-S lenses...
... oh it's just the 24

But I will miss the option of the 1.6 crop.

In any case, looking forward to next week, and the next two month's of reviews that will follow.


----------



## aceflibble (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Small(ish) form factor with a full tilt/flip touchscreen makes this a perfect cheap alternative for vlogging than things like a GH4/5, A7S, etc. This with the EF-S 24mm pancake and/or one of the IS EF-S zooms could be really big, if its 1080p recording is up to scratch.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Luds34 said:


> Are you speaking from experience or just keyboard warrioring it at this point? Because once you throw in the 18-135 you have basically nullified the existence of this camera as a Rebel is hardly any bigger and is small compared to that large zoom lens. A few years ago I captured a nice long weekend in NYC with a T4i and an 18-135. It was a great kit. But I can assure you at no point did I ever feel that "only if" the camera was smaller "I'd be good".
> 
> A bit of a rhetorical question, but I have to ask how often some of you shoot what you preach. If the point of the SL1/SL2 is ultimate small form factor then attaching a large zoom lens has completely defeated that purpose. You pair the "ultimate smallest DSLR" with equally fitting/balancing lenses... aka primes.



Given the aggression of your post, calling me the keyboard warrior is funny.

I used my SL1 a ton with my 18-135 STM. The package is still smaller and lighter than that lens with an 80D or 7D2. Maybe you don't have a use for the combo, but I can almost guarantee that most SL1s were, and most SL2s will be, shot with slow zooms. I did use the pancakes, but not nearly exclusively.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



LonelyBoy said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you speaking from experience or just keyboard warrioring it at this point? Because once you throw in the 18-135 you have basically nullified the existence of this camera as a Rebel is hardly any bigger and is small compared to that large zoom lens. A few years ago I captured a nice long weekend in NYC with a T4i and an 18-135. It was a great kit. But I can assure you at no point did I ever feel that "only if" the camera was smaller "I'd be good".
> ...



Haha, I apologize, that was a little snarky, aggressive.  

Honestly what triggered me was in your original post said something about fast glass is NOT for EF-S and fast glass was for your 5D3. There are a lot of folks that want, expect fast glass on APS-C cameras. Some of us have been frustrated by Canon's lack of love in this area and frankly that is what pushed me to look at other systems to fill that compact/travel kit.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Pippan said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > You pair the "ultimate smallest DSLR" with equally fitting/balancing lenses... aka primes.
> ...



Touché.

When I still owned a Rebel, I had the EF-S 24mm pancake attached to that thing constantly. It was kind the camera I always had in trunk of my car.

I've now long since unloaded all of my EF-S glass but sometimes wonder if I should have held on to that 24mm, in case I ever scooped up an SL1 (or future SL) on the cheap.


----------



## rs (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

It looks like the same old 9 point AF system, if what's viewable in the mirror from that front view is anything to go by:


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



rs said:


> It looks like the same old 9 point AF system, if what's viewable in the mirror from that front view is anything to go by:



Obviously it depends on how one want to use the camera, but if that is indeed true, I can see a number of people being disappointed. The latest Rebel's are packed with 40+ point systems now correct? And last generation Rebel's even have the 19 point system. Which speaking of, I never found the all cross type 19 pt system in the 70D lacking and would be a nice fit in this camera.


----------



## Etienne (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



sanj said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



Ergonomics. The T7i has a lot more buttons, which reduces the number of times you have to dive into the menu system to make a change.


----------



## Woody (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



rs said:


> It looks like the same old 9 point AF system, if what's viewable in the mirror from that front view is anything to go by



Seriously? What can you see from that particular front view? That mirror is all white out.


----------



## rs (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Woody said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the same old 9 point AF system, if what's viewable in the mirror from that front view is anything to go by
> ...



It sounds like you need to get your screen calibrated 

Here's a screen grab with the black levels and mid-tones adjusted to make the AF points stand out more


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Luds34 said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



Hey, no worries.  My comment was poorly phrased too; it's not that think it's wrong to want to use fast primes on crop, it's that I think Canon intends that glass to be used, at the lowest-end, on XXD and 7D classes (especially the 7Ds now that the 80D lacks AFMA, I think). Similarly, their intent for compact DSLRs is for people to start with slow zooms, then (if they move up the ladder) move to the 7D or FF for fast prime usage, maybe after playing a bit with the 35/2IS or 50 STM on their crop. That seems to be their roadmap, so if you want fast APS-C glass, I will say you probably should look elsewhere. Canon's actions certainly imply that they see the market breaking down like I do, with small bodies using mostly slow zooms. I wouldn't hold my breath for them suddenly making high-end fast primes for APS-C; they seem fine ceding that market to other players.

And, for the mass market, I think they're right. For as many people as there are around here who want a high-end compact body with high-end, fast, compact primes, there are literal piles of boxes of Rebels at Costco and Target and Best Buy and Walmart with bundled slow zooms. That's the first and last camera purchase for a whole lot of people.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



rs said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > rs said:
> ...



*vomit*

T7i, here I come.


----------



## NorbR (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



rs said:


> Here's a screen grab with the black levels and mid-tones adjusted to make the AF points stand out more


Wow, good catch ! 

If that is indeed the case, that's very disappointing. Even for the Rebels, that's two generations old ... I really thought that 9-pt AF system was a thing of the past by now


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



NorbR said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a screen grab with the black levels and mid-tones adjusted to make the AF points stand out more
> ...



A 9 point AF system has one big advantage..... you save time adjusting your camera settings because you just leave it on the center point.....


----------



## BillB (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Etienne said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Using the menus may get easier with the touchscreen interface.


----------



## Etienne (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



BillB said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



It's still a multi step process vs direct connection to important settings, and you have to look at the LCD screen to do anything.


----------



## BillB (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



LonelyBoy said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > LonelyBoy said:
> ...



I think it must be generally true that zooms trump primes when it comes to sales volume. This may be more true for crop than it is for full frame, but I am not even sure about that. Using full frame, mostly I use the 16-35 and the 70-200 when I am serious, while the 24-105 comes in handy for walking around and exploring new possibilities. I do have primes and I do use them, but more in niche roles, like if I want less weight or I want to avoid drawing attention. Certainly over the last while, the Canon lens strategy seems to have been zooms first, and they have a lot of impressive zooms, both EF and EF-S, as well as EF-M.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



NorbR said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a screen grab with the black levels and mid-tones adjusted to make the AF points stand out more
> ...



Great catch if true. Any chance there are more lower contrast AF points clustered around the 9 that we can't see? (The original photo's not exactly straight OOC as far as detail is concerned.)

Of all the things to leave out of the camera, I thought the AF module / secondary mirror was a relatively constant size -- why on earth would Canon stick with 9 points on what we presume will be a Rebel-level $799 camera? Giving it the nice 80D/T7i AF setup would make it a much more attractive sell. 

I'm flummoxed on why they'd go with 9 points. Is there an AF related space constraint I'm not aware of? Does it require more processing power, battery consumption, etc? 

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



ahsanford said:


> NorbR said:
> 
> 
> > rs said:
> ...


I shot for years with a 60D and 9point AF. Yes it worked very reliably, but the AF point coverage was so poor that I rarely moved it out of the center point.... focus and recompose! 9 points is unacceptable on a modern camera, could these just represent the most precise points and the other AF points just did not show up in the picture?


----------



## Etienne (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



BillB said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



I also primarily use 16-35 and 70-200 on FF, but I don't use the 24-105 much. I usually carry the 35mm f/2 IS for low light and light weight walk around. Those three lenses covers most of what I want to do.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



rs said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > rs said:
> ...



that was a good catch. once you said you could see it in the mirror, it was pretty obvious.

it makes sense really... the 45 point module would be considerably larger than the 9 point module.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Don Haines said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > NorbR said:
> ...



the AF coverage is even poorer if you leave it at the center. I never had a problem for general shooting an the 9 point AF, and that was even using it in the studio with well over 200k+ shots. if you used the point closest to where you wanted, the focus recompose distance was trival.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



ahsanford said:


> I'm flummoxed on why they'd go with 9 points. Is there an AF related space constraint I'm not aware of? Does it require more processing power, battery consumption, etc?
> 
> - A



i'm not really. if you take a look at the SL2 and the T7i,etc there's more room used underneath the the T7i. that's where the AF module lives and dies. for a camera that size matters, every mm is important.

and ofc it would also require more processing power.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Don Haines said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > NorbR said:
> ...


If those 9 points AF are true that'll be a real bummer and would put me out of the game for this at once.
Even if it was the more modern all cross type one. : : :

Let's hope that we're misinterpreting something in this picture or that'll be just a mockup model for marketing shots with an old focussing screen of the SL1. :-\


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Clearly visible on my monitor too. Haha. The same old 9 point AF system. 

Why they couldn't put the same flip screen on the M5 and make the build quality a bit better?


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



rrcphoto said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > Woody said:
> ...



But at least give us the 19-point system! I had assumed 19-point would be the worst-case, and up to the 45-point would be the lucky highest-end system they'd use. It's surprising they even still MAKE the 9-point system!


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



LonelyBoy said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > rs said:
> ...


canon's AF modules are made in house, pretty easy for them just to create the AF module.

IMO, it has to do with size and weight I would imagine the 9 point module is probably simply "easy" to fit in there.

here's a good example of the 6D 9 point versus the 5D Mark III AF module. the size difference is considerable.












this is the only picture of the 80D assembly I can find. you can tell though that it extends quite a bit under the mount, but i wish there was better pictures.






if you look again at the SL2, there just isn't much room under the mount.






combine that with the fact that the camera is much smaller, you have less room inside and you still need a solid foundation at the underside of the camera for your tripod mount.

This is all my theory, but even when CW suggested 45 point AF, I thought to myself and even commented. it seemed doubtful because of the size of the camera.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



rrcphoto said:


> canon's AF modules are made in house, pretty easy for them just to create the AF module.
> 
> IMO, it has to do with size and weight I would imagine the 9 point module is probably simply "easy" to fit in there.
> 
> *snip*



Ugh. Well, thanks for that - guess it was sort of inevitable. Still, for backup duty, I think I'll keep an eye out for possible deals on the T7i or 77D.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



LonelyBoy said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > canon's AF modules are made in house, pretty easy for them just to create the AF module.
> ...



I don't mind the 9 point module, certainly not a BIF AF module, but with nine points on such a small camera, it gets fiddly really fast with more points.


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



LonelyBoy said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > rs said:
> ...



This is actually really good news. Hopefully this will put the SL2 price _firmly_ below the T7i.
That makes it much more useful as a vacation camera.
Disposability is an asset.

Chances are the lowest price Canon can ever sell these for in three or four years will be a bit lower because of the cheaper AF system.


----------



## dak723 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



rrcphoto said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



I agree completely. Shooting mostly landscapes, center point is all I ever need. Other general shooting, 9 is plenty to use the closest point and recompose. I have no fast primes to worry about recomposing.

I always assume that action shooters are the ones that want more and more points. Hopefully someone can enlighten me as to the advantages of having more points.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



rrcphoto said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I'm flummoxed on why they'd go with 9 points. Is there an AF related space constraint I'm not aware of? Does it require more processing power, battery consumption, etc?
> ...



Really, is there more room? I overlayed the 77D over the SL2. The bottom seems to have the same distance from the mount on both bodies:






Frank


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Photorex said:


> ...
> Really, is there more room? I overlayed the 77D over the SL2. The bottom seems to have the same distance from the mount on both bodies
> ...


Thanks, Frank, for this example.
I don't believe in a room/space problem here. Maybe energy consumption, but the 800D/T8i has the same Battery if CRs OP is true.

So for me this would just be a market segment decission. And I still don't belive in a 9 point AF system here. 
This would make Canon look like they want to get into the car market with an old aspirated engine instead of direct injection. 
I really can't belive in a 9 point AF system.
If they did, I'd be the first to say "Stupid Canon!" (TM by AvTvM  )


----------



## BillB (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

So, are they just reusing the SL1 9 point A? Wonder what else is being carried over from the SL1.


----------



## TeT (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Bummer...


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

It could, I suppose, also be a matter of the CPU power to handle the more advanced AF system, if they skimped on that to fit in the tilty-flippy or something else.

I know I made do with 9 points on my SL1, but I was looking forward to playing with the 45-point... who knows. I'll wait for the reviews to hit, certainly.


----------



## Woody (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



rs said:


> It sounds like you need to get your screen calibrated



Ha.. ;D... 

Now that I know what to look out for, I can actually see the 9 pt AF in the original picture too.

Sigh...


----------



## Woody (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



BillB said:


> So, are they just reusing the SL1 9 point A? Wonder what else is being carried over from the SL1.



The SL1 9 point AF design only has 1 cross sensor.

It's likely the SL2 gets 9 cross AF points.

Still, it's very disappointing....


----------



## michi (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Well, I have to say that I have never had a issue with my SL1 auto focus. I'm mostly a center focus point guy and use the back button for focusing. On the other hand, I do expect every new camera to offer improvement over the next model, even if it is slight. So I'm hoping that at least the sensors are better, faster, you name it. We shall see. 
The only time I really noticed a massive difference in AF was when I went from the 5DII to the 5DIV. I have to say that with the 5DIV, 99.9% of my shots are tack sharp, and it even manages to focus my EF 85mm 1.8 spot on, which none of my older cameras have ever been able to do, with or without AFMA. Not that I would expect that AF module on the SL2...


----------



## mahdi_mak2000 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

have anyone noticed that it has 5 screw on bayonet mount? whyyy?? I guess canon used thinner metal (cheap ass) for bayonet and to avoid bend and dent why add one more screw to it. even top of the line canons has only 4 of them


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Woody said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > So, are they just reusing the SL1 9 point A? Wonder what else is being carried over from the SL1.
> ...



That's kind of what I was thinking. The SL1 was competing against the T4i if I recall at the time of release. The T4i (I could be wrong) had all 9 points cross type AND was the first Rebel to add some phase detection points to live view (aka on sensor) as well. I recall thinking the SL1 was rocking my old T2i's technology while the T4i was a step forward.


----------



## macVega (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

I love my EOS 100D :-* it is the world's smallest DSLR camera 8) i was hoping that the 200D would be a cute little sister, not a big fat brother....


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



macVega said:


> I love my EOS 100D :-* it is the world's smallest DSLR camera 8) i was hoping that the 200D would be a cute little sister, not a big fat brother....



Yeah but you get a Big Fat Flippy Screen with that Big Fat Brother camera.
The compromise in size is minimal and they added almost all the features much larger bodies (within the Rebel brand).
I couldn't be happier.


----------



## sanj (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Etienne said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## sanj (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Don Haines said:


> NorbR said:
> 
> 
> > rs said:
> ...



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dvash7 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Quick question.
I just sold my 7D because I am going to buy the 6D Mark II.
However, I'm thinking of getting a backup APS-C.
How do you think this will this stack up against the 7D in terms of IQ, ISO noise, AF capabilities?
I realize the 7D is very long in the tooth by now, but have no clue what has trickled down to the lower end DSLR market.
Thanks!


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Dvash7 said:


> Quick question. ...
> 
> How do you think this will this stack up against the 7D in terms of IQ, ISO noise, AF capabilities?
> ...


IQ, ISO noise should be noticeably better because of new sensor and image processor. At least one step. If ISO 800 was fine on your 7D, now 1600 should do the job.
AF capabilities? Good question. As you can read above, we have the fear that'll get the (5 year old) 9 point AF of the 700D/T5i. This would be a big step back compared to your 7D. If it gets the latest AF of the 800D/T7i or at least the 19 point af of the 70D that would be rather fine.

Wait and hope for the AF specs next week... :-\


----------



## foo (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



mahdi_mak2000 said:


> have anyone noticed that it has 5 screw on bayonet mount? whyyy?? I guess canon used thinner metal (cheap ass) for bayonet and to avoid bend and dent why add one more screw to it. even top of the line canons has only 4 of them



The 100D seems to have had 5 as well, see
http://www.canon.co.uk/Images/EOS-100D_Angle3_tcm14-1034597.jpg


----------



## foo (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



rs said:


> It looks like the same old 9 point AF system, if what's viewable in the mirror from that front view is anything to go by:



Right now, I'd not read too much into that. If you look at the 5DIV box there's a disclaimer saying 'all images are simulated'. I'd not be all that surprised if that's the case here as well.

Two things come to mind though - if it does turn out to have the 9 point AF then will there be other compromises? Could this perhaps get the non-DPAF 24Mpix sensor from the T6i/T6s ? Does it stay with an older generation Digic like the T6/1300D did ? 

Secondly, is this camera simply not aimed at the vocal folks here who want 300 AF points, 20fps stills, 8K video @ 240fps, dual slots, 18 stops DR and a kitchen sink - all for $300 ?

Instead maybe it's aimed at the folks who will never use anything other than green box mode and will prefer tilty flippy lcd with liveview to the OVF. Those people will likely be very happy if it gets DPAF and really not care that it's only got the 9 point AF module.


----------



## foo (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



LonelyBoy said:


> especially the 7Ds now that the 80D lacks AFMA, I think



The 80D does have AFMA, I believe it was the 60D where they skipped it.


----------



## foo (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Don Haines said:


> 9 points is unacceptable on a modern camera



Careful, you're dangerously close to sounding like the 'no 4K / dual slot is unacceptable' crowd 

I might agree with you, but there's some precedent for Canon doing this if you look at the 1200D / 1300D they stuck with 18Mpix and 9 AF points across that transition.

Maybe there's some hope for the 200D though as it seems to have had a bump from 18Mpix to 24Mpix. However I wonder if a 24Mpix DPAF plus tilty-flippy screen means they're aiming at the people who will use that in preference to the OVF and so th 9 point AF isn't perceived to be a problem.

Or of course the images are just photoshopped 100D images meant for box / manuals and we'll get a pleasant surprise when it's something more than 9 point.


----------



## Dvash7 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Maximilian said:


> Dvash7 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question. ...
> ...



Thanks, I might just have to compromise on the AF front if all else is equal and/or better.


----------



## Khalai (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



foo said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > 9 points is unacceptable on a modern camera
> ...



My thoughts exactly. DPAF + VariAngle should do just fine even with just 9 AF points. But follow up question is, why Canon even bothered with OVF in the first place. This camera could do with EVF just fine, eliminating the protruding front bulk of the pentamirror housing. Basicly a merging of M5 and 100D with native EF/EF-S mount


----------



## foo (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Khalai said:


> But follow up question is, why Canon even bothered with OVF in the first place. This camera could do with EVF just fine, eliminating the protruding front bulk of the pentamirror housing. Basicly a merging of M5 and 100D with native EF/EF-S mount



Perhaps that's one of those cost compromises.. does an EVF cost more than a pentamirror ?

I'd not be surprised if removing the mirrorbox and switching to EVF is simply too big a step for Canon right now, at least in something like the 200D


----------



## BillB (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



foo said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > But follow up question is, why Canon even bothered with OVF in the first place. This camera could do with EVF just fine, eliminating the protruding front bulk of the pentamirror housing. Basicly a merging of M5 and 100D with native EF/EF-S mount
> ...



Maybe Canon is trying to find a niche for the SL2 with people who want small and simple but aren't ready to give up the OVR. Somehow putting out a EVF camera with an EF-S mount seems wierd to me. Why not make it an M model and give it an EF-M mount? I'm wondering what price point the SL2 will be at. If it has 9 point AF, and mostly menu driven controls, maybe the price will be pretty low.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



foo said:


> Secondly, is this camera simply not aimed at the vocal folks here who want 300 AF points, 20fps stills, 8K video @ 240fps, dual slots, 18 stops DR and a kitchen sink - all for $300 ?



All I wanted was a mini T7i, but thanks for mischaracterizing my point.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Dvash7 said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Dvash7 said:
> ...


Otherwise take a look at the 800D/T7i as a backup body. A little bit bigger and heavier but up-to-date consumer AF. 
And if the 200D/SL2 gets the same or similar AF system I suppose it will be more expensive as you'll have to pay for the smaller size.

To me an outdated 9 point (even all cross) sensor AF system would be the dealbreaker. 
I'd even take the same old sensor of the SL1 (although very outdated as well) if I get a modern (consumer) AF system. this is the major downside of my 100D.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



foo said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > 9 points is unacceptable on a modern camera
> ...


That's just because Canon is using the old sensor/mirror/AF system here. 
And they want people to see a big step in IQ when they get to the more expensive consumer DSLRs.



> Maybe there's some hope for the 200D though as it seems to have had a bump from 18Mpix to 24Mpix.


My hope is (still) that Canon will reuse the full 800D/T7i sensor/mirror/AF system to lower production cost by reusing parts. putting the 24 MP sensor together with an old AF system would add development and production costs.



> Or of course the images are just photoshopped 100D images meant for box / manuals and we'll get a pleasant surprise when it's something more than 9 point.


That was my guess, too. (see above)
Just a mockup/photoshopped thing for marketing purposes.


----------



## foo (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



LonelyBoy said:


> foo said:
> 
> 
> > Secondly, is this camera simply not aimed at the vocal folks here who want 300 AF points, 20fps stills, 8K video @ 240fps, dual slots, 18 stops DR and a kitchen sink - all for $300 ?
> ...



Wasn't at all suggesting that was you, or anyone else in particular... just that this camera probably isn't aimed at the folks who hang out here. I know I won't buy one as it simply doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## figaro28 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



BillB said:


> foo said:
> 
> 
> > Khalai said:
> ...



That's my niche exactly.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



BillB said:


> Maybe Canon is trying to find a niche for the SL2 with people who want small and simple but aren't ready to give up the OVR. Somehow putting out a EVF camera with an EF-S mount seems wierd to me. Why not make it an M model and give it an EF-M mount? I'm wondering what price point the SL2 will be at. If it has 9 point AF, and mostly menu driven controls, maybe the price will be pretty low.



Yup. For a while last year people were saying the Ms had "replaced" the SL1. Other than with the 22/2, I have no interest in the Ms, so I'm glad they're not giving up on small EF-S mount cameras.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



foo said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the same old 9 point AF system, if what's viewable in the mirror from that front view is anything to go by:
> ...



That was one of my first thoughts as well. Hopefully that is the case and we do see a DPAF, 19 pt system, which I think is an excellent one.


----------



## Woody (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

It'll be great if the SL2 is compatible with the new Canon BR-E1 wireless remote.


----------



## Policar (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



figaro28 said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > foo said:
> ...



Same. I would be in the market for an SL2 except I already have an SL1. 

I find the OVF and ergonomics to be good. Better than any mirrorless camera I've tried. Certainly better than any mirrorless camera that costs $200 or whatever I paid for the SL1. HUGE improvement over the EOS M. Far better AF.


----------



## applecider (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

Right now in stock one can get a refurb Rebel SL1 EF-S 18-55mm IS STM & EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III Kit Refurbished for $329 with 50 dollars in saving, whatever that means. I'd prefer the 55-250 stm lens to the 300, but this is a kick ass deal. In the past I've liked these deals so well I've bought three of them daughter GF, and hisself.

Can't wait for the equivalent deal on the sl2. I think the autofocus will be more improved than we think based on the nine point sleuthing.

Oh yeah here: https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/rebel-sl1-ef-s-18-55mm-is-stm-ef-75-300mm-stm-kit-refurbished


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Luds34 said:


> foo said:
> 
> 
> > rs said:
> ...



if we get the 9 point system as people have pointed out, i'm not sure we get the DPAF sensor. I wouldn't be surprised to see the old 24MP sensor in there.


----------



## Talys (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*

This is a pretty sexy body. If I didn't have so many XXXD bodies already, I'd be sorely tempted as a glovebox & hiking camera.


----------



## Policar (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



applecider said:


> Right now in stock one can get a refurb Rebel SL1 EF-S 18-55mm IS STM & EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III Kit Refurbished for $329 with 50 dollars in saving, whatever that means. I'd prefer the 55-20 stm lens to the 300, but this is a kick ass deal. In the past I've liked these deals so well I've bought three of them daughter GF, and hisself.
> 
> Can't wait for the equivalent deal on the sl2. I think the autofocus will be more improved than we think based on the nine point sleuthing.
> 
> Oh yeah here: https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/rebel-sl1-ef-s-18-55mm-is-stm-ef-75-300mm-stm-kit-refurbished



Seems like a good deal! I'm not sure the SL2 will get as cheap very fast. For whatever reason SL1 prices plummeted soon after release, but most dSLRs don't. 

On another note, vignetting aside, the 55-250mm STM is a very good lens.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



Policar said:


> Seems like a good deal! I'm not sure the SL2 will get as cheap very fast. For whatever reason SL1 prices plummeted soon after release, but most dSLRs don't.



I've made that argument as well -- that the SL1 price precipitously dropped and that an SL2 would probably not happen as a result -- but I was making that statement based on CPW price data (attached below), which I believe is a US based pricing tracker. 

Others here were quick to point out the SL1 sold very well in Japan, and that interpreting US-only data might not paint an accurate picture for how the product is doing globally. Looks like they were on to something... 

- A


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



ahsanford said:


> Policar said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like a good deal! I'm not sure the SL2 will get as cheap very fast. For whatever reason SL1 prices plummeted soon after release, but most dSLRs don't.
> ...



I point it out every time that chart comes out - the EOS M was also a US flop given away at fire-sale prices. People kept using the SL1's sale prices as justification for why an SL2 wouldn't be made, even though the M went on.


----------



## tnargs (Jun 27, 2017)

*vs D5600*

The difference in size and weight to my wife's new D5600 is miniscule.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: vs D5600*



tnargs said:


> The difference in size and weight to my wife's new D5600 is miniscule.



How miniscule are the Nikkor pancake lenses she uses on it? 

- A


----------



## awair (Jun 29, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



awair said:


> I'm looking forward to the 200D, only for the AF points. Anything that makes it bigger, detracts from the whole purpose of having this camera (type).
> 
> 
> In any case, looking forward to next week, and the next two month's of reviews that will follow.



"Nothing to see here, move along..."

Unless it's a copy/paste typo (on the release announcement), 9-points is not worth an upgrade.

For me a disappointment, on the 200D. Mind you, anything feels small after the 1DX. So the decision is now 6D2, 5D3 or 4 as a backup/travel camera? No hurry, I'll make the most of the 100D for the summer, and probably go with the 5 - only so I can stick with CF cards.


----------



## michi (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



awair said:


> For me a disappointment, on the 200D. Mind you, anything feels small after the 1DX. So the decision is now 6D2, 5D3 or 4 as a backup/travel camera? No hurry, I'll make the most of the 100D for the summer, and probably go with the 5 - only so I can stick with CF cards.



Odd choice of travel camera. You're going from a cheaper APS-C to expensive full format. Why not just get a used 6D as a beater/travel camera? Then you have full format at a affordable price and it still blows the SL1/SL2 out of the water when it comes to image quality. Only thing you'll be missing out on is the small size/weight.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



michi said:


> awair said:
> 
> 
> > For me a disappointment, on the 200D. Mind you, anything feels small after the 1DX. So the decision is now 6D2, 5D3 or 4 as a backup/travel camera? No hurry, I'll make the most of the 100D for the summer, and probably go with the 5 - only so I can stick with CF cards.
> ...



+1. For me, the M is the ideal travel camera – it has a high sensor size to body size ratio, the M11-22 lens is excellent and arguably the most useful range for urban travel, and with the mount adapter it's a failure backup for my 1D X that will allow me to use TS-E lenses, etc. I like the M2 so much, the M6 will be in my hands before my next trip.


----------



## michi (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



neuroanatomist said:


> +1. For me, the M is the ideal travel camera – it has a high sensor size to body size ratio, the M11-22 lens is excellent and arguably the most useful range for urban travel, and with the mount adapter it's a failure backup for my 1D X that will allow me to use TS-E lenses, etc. I like the M2 so much, the M6 will be in my hands before my next trip.



I still have the original M with the kit lens and a EF adapter. Haven't used it in a few years. Are the newer M's much better? AF and image quality? It's somewhat tempting. I just can't decide which way to go for a compact travel camera. I do like my SL1 and 15-85 but it's not small with that lens...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: This is the Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8*



michi said:


> I still have the original M with the kit lens and a EF adapter. Haven't used it in a few years. Are the newer M's much better? AF and image quality? It's somewhat tempting. I just can't decide which way to go for a compact travel camera. I do like my SL1 and 15-85 but it's not small with that lens...



The M5/M6 have a bit better IQ (and 24 vs. 18 MP), and have DPAF for noticeably better AF. I have the M2 only because my M1 died, and Canon USA's prix fixe repair charge for the M was only $20 less than buying a new (and slightly smaller) M2. 

The M18-55 kit lens is ok, but just ok. The M11-22 is really a cut above, optically, compared to other crop UWA zooms. I would not get an M5, too big for me. But the M6 keeps the M/M2 form factor, and with the M11-22 fits in a Lowepro Dashpoint 30, whch goes on a belt or in a briefcase. 

As a travel kit, the M series is great. For family vacations where the only goal is memories, I now just take the M kit (body, a few lenses, and a 270EX II). I'm considering getting the M18-150 kitted with the M6, it's about the size of the M55-200 and would replace both the M18-55 and M55-200 in my travel kit (meaning I'd likely toss in the M28 Macro for fun). 

On trips where I'll have time for recreational photography (often business trips, where I can get out during blue hour), I usually bring my full kit (1D X and 3-4 lenses). But I still bring the M+11-22 – it's small enough that it nestles in my camera backpack next to the lens mounted on the 1D X, so no additional space is taken. However, on a short trip to London last year where I knew I'd have only an hour or so out shooting and I wanted to take only carry-on luggage, the M2+M11-22 and a GorillaPod delivered quite good results at blue hour.


----------

